
Amazon Kindle uses your password as your 'submit to kindle' email - tekcyb-org
https://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle
======
battery_cowboy
I don't see the evidence of this here, it's just an Amazon page.

~~~
tekcyb-org
I dont know how I'd post evidence. I can explain how to recreate. I had a
kindle device for a long time. I recently reset my device to factory. Then
reattached the kindle to my account by booting up the kindle device and
logging in with my Amazon credentials. Next, I went to my settings page to see
what my "Send to Kindle" email address was and it was my
"<AmazonPassword>@kindle.com" without the numbers and special characters.

~~~
battery_cowboy
Then do that, because it might be a bug or even intended, but there's no proof
in this post, there's not even context from which we ourselves could
investigate. If that's actually happening and you didn't accidentally type
your password in the wrong box, then it'll be a big deal, but for now this is
useless, sorry friend.

~~~
tekcyb-org
I just put the context in the reply above. I'm a
(systemNetwork/admin/engineer) by trade and hobby, I'm not perfect, and I
definitely make mistakes but I guarantee you I didn't put anything in the
"wrong box". It was pretty straight forward. Step 1. Turn on new Kindle
device. Step 2. Log into Kindle Device with Amazon account. Step 3. Go to
settings, the "your Account" Step 4. Look at the last line and it shows your
passwword(partially) in plain text.

